# Boo and Dahlia first pro groom



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Today was Boo and Dahlias first Pro, groom in over a year. Boo got a real short cut because of the surgery, what ya all think?




[attachment=26401:boo_and_dolly_047.jpg]


[attachment=26402:boo_and_dolly_053.jpg]


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

They look great!! :smilie_daumenpos: I love the short cut!!


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

They are both Beautiful!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Both kids look fantastic!  :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

What do I think??? Adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Boo and Dahlia look great!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

They both look really adorable! :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

"lOOKIN ADORABLE" :wub: :wub:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh so cute! They look great!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

:wub: I think they look cute as can be. :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I think they look pretty darn cute :wub: love puppy cuts.


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Very handsome and very pretty :wub: 

Chloe & Debra


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww they both look wonderful :wub: :wub: Boo is going to love his nice short cut, I know our boys love their short coats, they had their groom yesterday and were so happy when they came home all short and smelling sweet :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, he sure recovered quickly from the surgery. Is it OK for him to be "out and about" so soon? I'm glad to see he's doing so well. The grooming looks great!


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

> Gosh, he sure recovered quickly from the surgery. Is it OK for him to be "out and about" so soon? I'm glad to see he's doing so well. The grooming looks great![/B]


We went to the vet this morning and she said that it would be ok to have a quick, gental groom. His cut was done by an incrediable lady with 30 yrs experience. She was so great!. His cut only took 20 minutes, and though she says she would of liked to of taken more time she didn't want to stress him to much. I took him out to potty as soon as we got home and took those pics. I was a bit worried myself but Dr. Lori said not to. His incison is well healed it wouldnt hurt him...as long as he was calm while she did it. He was a good boy for her and stood like a statue till he was done.


Thanks everyone for your kind comments. I wasn't to sure about the cut but I'll get used to it. I also loved the job on Dahlia, she dosent have The Grinch feet any more LOL. Thankyou again. You all are great!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Just adorable!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love the new look. They are so cute


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

:new_shocked: Real Lookers!!! Very handsome!!! :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I love the cuts, sooo cute. :wub: 

Be very careful. I was faxing Billy's paperwork to a fellow rescue today, and it was very specific on keeping the activity down to nothing for eight weeks. Only short potty breaks, and short steps to the food and water. Although they seem fine, that leg needs to heal within. Re-damage can easily occur while the healing process is taking place. I've known a couple dogs who had to have the surgery a second time, within a couple months of the original surgery, because their dogs were not confined long enough. 

Just worried about you and Boo.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Grinch feet - :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
They're so cute!


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

> I love the cuts, sooo cute. :wub:
> 
> Be very careful. I was faxing Billy's paperwork to a fellow rescue today, and it was very specific on keeping the activity down to nothing for eight weeks. Only short potty breaks, and short steps to the food and water. Although they seem fine, that leg needs to heal within. Re-damage can easily occur while the healing process is taking place. I've known a couple dogs who had to have the surgery a second time, within a couple months of the original surgery, because their dogs were not confined long enough.
> 
> Just worried about you and Boo.[/B]


Ahh Thanks :wub: Its getting difficult to keep him still!. I take him out to potty and he slowly find his spot and goes, then he just sits down till I come pick him up...as if he's not spoiled enough! But man take him inside and he thinks he's super doggy! I have to grab him up and carry him around with me or he'll be bounding down stairs and across the wood floor like nothings wrong, cept he wont use that leg. I havent seen it touch the ground since he injured it, so now three weeks. We have the Bark in the Park thing this Saturday, and Boo has to go, he gives out all the prizes! I couldn't have him there looking like he did, Now that he's clean, He'll be able to ride in style in his stroller and still be able to participate. Only instead of walking for donations for the local no kill shelter he will ride!

[attachment=26413:boo_and_dolly_057.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Billy was a nightmare to keep still. The surgeon was actually a bit upset with me that I wouldn't crate him for eight weeks. He insisted on it, until I explained that it would do more harm than good, as Billy FREAKS in a crate. He gets soooo scared, and bashes around it, that he would hurt himself. So we confined him to his little bedroom. 

The time does go by rather quickly though.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Both fluffs look FABULOUS!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I think they are both beautiful! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

They look great!! I think the groomer did an excellent job on them!! They are soooo adorable!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

They look very SWEET :wub: . Sarah


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I think they look great! You'll get used to the shorter cut - and in a few weeks you'll be loving it. Mine always look their best three or four weeks after being cut short.

Sending get well wishes for the Boo Boy :grouphug: .....eight weeks will go by in no time.


----------

